# Circuses and Carnivals



## codenamedarksky (Jan 10, 2015)

At some point in my story, I am planning to reveal that one of my main character's parents were part of a circus/carnival. (He's a necromancer and had to take part in a not-so-everyday act, but I'll get to that later.)
I'm curious about how circuses and carnivals work. I mean, everyone has seen them depicted in some ways in books, tv, and movies, but I've never been to one in real life, and much of the information that Google reveals tends to be advertisements.

So, some specific questions:
-what is the difference between a carnival and a circus?
-who's in charge?
-how many people (usually) work for them?
-differences between present-day circuses and carnivals and those in the past?
-are small-name circuses and carnivals even that common anymore?
-any stereotypes that are just flat-out wrong and shouldn't be included in the depiction?

I would appreciate any information you have. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 17, 2015)

By coincidence in the novel I am currently writing I have one of my main characters come across a travelling carnival and visit for a while. I am by no means an expert in this area, but here is my two cents.
1. A carnival has the focus on games and other activities in which the people attending can take part; a circus has the focus on demonstrations and performances that the people attending can only watch.
2. The owner(s), promoters, directors or "Boss" of each area (animals, trapeze, etc.)
3. It depends on the size. Figure for every person and animal the audience sees there is at least 4 they don't.
4. Science and Technology- What they can have is dependant on the time period you are using. Think of what is available to use on a farm or in battle, what a circus has will be similar or less. You cannot have a clown shot out of a cannon if no one has gun powder.
5. There are some circuses still around with big top tents and the like, such as Cavalia http://cavalia.net/en. There are also one that use theatres such as Cirque du Soleil http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/home/shows.aspx. I have personally been to Cavalia's Odysseo and Cirque du Soleil's O and found them to be the most entertaining and visually spectacular shows I have ever seen.
6. I am not aware of what would be a circus stereotype except for the movie Austin Powers when he says one of the things that scare him is circus folk because they "smell like cabbage; small hands." I do know that becoming a member of cirque du Soleil is as hard as making an Olympic gymnastics team.
Here some site that may have what you need. http://www.circusfans.org/res_det.php?res_id=343, http://www.goodmagic.com/carny/c_a.htm, http://circushof.com/glossary.html. Hope this helps.


----------

